# Strange dark-green stool?



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry for the image, but DD (12.5 months) has been having dark-green, spinachy stools for the past couple of days. She hasn't eaten any spinach or other greens that I can recall - just her usual diet of breastmilk and assorted small amounts of solids (pasta, fruit, cheerios, chicken...). It really looks odd! Anything to be concerned about?


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

My DD's poop turns very dark when she's teething, usually accompanied by diaper rash also.

Is it diarreah? If not, I would assume it's just her diet and/or how she's processing it - but I'm not a big analyzer of poop







.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Are you sure she hasn't eaten any crayons? That caused some interesting stool colors in DS!!!


----------



## lizabird (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't think it's too unusual for kids to occasionally have weird poops. If she seems otherwise healthy and happy and it goes back to "normal" after a few days, I woudn't worry about it. It may just be a new food in her diet, or teething, or... a myriad of other things. Probably nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Nope, Ruth, no crayons...







...that I know of anyway...

I guess we'll just wait for the next poop and see how it goes...


----------



## caligirl (Jul 2, 2004)

Anything with Bluberries??
they cause my kids to have dark green stools and it took me FOREVER to make the connection!!!


----------



## nfpmom (Jun 4, 2004)

Too many carbohydrates can cause green.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

food allergies cause my DS's poo to be green. intro anything new lately?


----------



## Nora'sMama (Apr 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NeedSleep*
food allergies cause my DS's poo to be green. intro anything new lately?

Well...nothing I can think of. She had a bit of a red ring around the butt yesterday after eating part of an orange (she had had orange before but never this much) but that was obviously after the strange poop started.

She is still having green stools! Eating the same as always (which is to say: not much) and *my* diet has not changed...a mystery, I guess.


----------

